# Can I knock down the wall ?



## 191185 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hello, I have 3 bedrooms on the same floor, two of them are side by side next to each other.... 

How do I know if it's safe to knock down the wall and make one big bedroom? 

Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Sep 21, 2010)

If the wall runs parallel to the ceiling joists then chances are pretty good that the wall is not load bearing.


----------



## budro (Sep 22, 2010)

i have had this request from several folks wanting to make one large room out of the two secondary bedrooms. like kok328 said, if it runs parallel with the joists you should be ok. if you have factory made trusses and someone says, yes you can because you have trusses, be careful. i have seen trusses get lax over years of sitting on a wall and after that wall is removed, they relax an inch or two. this means downward and a cracked line in your sheetrock. stick your head up in the scuttle hole and see if you have custom built rafters or trusses. if you can get in the attic to where you want to take the wall out, look it over. what is on top of that wall? if you are not familiar with scooting around in the attic, get a pro. if you have a chance to get a couple of estimates, do so, and listen and pay attention to what the people say. thanks, budro


----------



## libertyconstruction (Sep 22, 2010)

I would suggest you to only open a door between the two bedrooms. My uncle has this kind of room and I think it would be better if you would have this.


----------



## Allison1888 (Oct 1, 2010)

I like the opening a door option as well--depending on what your needs are. This would be much less expensive.


----------



## mjtent (Oct 2, 2010)

Look at the structure of the floor and what floor it is. If it is in the top level I think it is just fine, but if it is in the ground floor you must first make sure that it still have enough foundation.


----------



## remmons (Oct 6, 2010)

191185 said:


> Hello, I have 3 bedrooms on the same floor, two of them are side by side next to each other....
> 
> How do I know if it's safe to knock down the wall and make one big bedroom?
> 
> Thanks!



Is there a roof over this level or another floor?

If it is the roof, then do as budro stated and stick your head into the attic access. Look at the areas where the truss webs meet at the bottom cord, then look for load bearing tags located at a press plate section. If you do see a tag, then you cannot without using a post and beam support. If you do not, then consult with an engineer or a building inspector who is familiar with your type of house and have him/her inspect the trusses. You may still need a building permit, depending on the regulations in your area. But like budro had also stated, your trusses may "sag" due to settling over the years. Built up asphalt or cement tile roofing will magnify the sagging.

If it is another floor, then you will have to place a post and beam system, as that the floor joists were calculated for the spans given at the time the house was built.

Good luck!


----------



## ISUzj (Oct 15, 2010)

What if there is a wall b/t 2 rooms its on the Main floor( of a single story) and there is no wall  or double bean or anything of support; below it in the basement? is that a good sign it is not load bearing?


----------



## Albert_23 (Oct 26, 2010)

Unless you really want to join them into one big room, I suggest just putting a door between them to avoid complications.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 24, 2010)

If the cieling joist are running in the same direction as the wall ,your good to go If you can get under your house and there is no extra bearing for the wall, good. If the ceiling joists ends land on this wall, you will have to restructure a beam in place. If your eng trusses run across this wall. take a picture of it to your local truss company and make sure it isn't what the call tribearing. That is when some of the weight is dropped on an interor bearing wall. That would be why some trusses sag when walls are removed.


----------

